# Fall Trexlertown; Is it still going to happen?



## Schwinndemonium (Jun 26, 2020)

Just wanted to know. Since everything else is being canceled months in advance instead of taking a wait and see stance, is the fall Trexlertown meet still happening? And when, if it is.

Jim.


----------



## John G04 (Jun 26, 2020)

My county and trexlertown are in green right now so hoping we get a fall swap and a summer one


----------



## morton (Jul 30, 2020)

Any update  on the show.... I thought I remembered something about an August date


----------



## Euphman06 (Jul 30, 2020)

Hopefully, but I wouldnt be surprised if it gets cancelled with the virus ramping up in parts of the world. Mr. Governor is playing it safe and wont hesitate to shut things down.

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## Euphman06 (Aug 20, 2020)

Apparently all you need to do is make secret arrangements with the gov and health guy/girl and you can do what you want. Just read about a secret deal to let the carlisle car show with 20k people attending go on. Lol. Cant trust any damn person 

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## John G04 (Aug 20, 2020)

Euphman06 said:


> Apparently all you need to do is make secret arrangements with the gov and health guy/girl and you can do what you want. Just read about a secret deal to let the carlisle car show with 20k people attending go on. Lol. Cant trust any damn person
> 
> Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk




Government won’t you let do something unless they benefit too..


----------

